# I don't get it, short distance riders



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I get about 1 less than a mile ride each week.

It is always fit young women. It is always in the daytime. It is always in a nicer part of the city.

I don't understand wanting to wait 5-8 minutes for a car to arrive and then have to spend 5 minutes in the car because of stoplights, when you could walk it in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Just give these "young fit women" the *D* & maybe you can make it a LONG DISTANCE relationship


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> I get about 1 less than a mile ride each week.
> 
> It is always fit young women. It is always in the daytime. It is always in a nicer part of the city.
> 
> I don't understand wanting to wait 5-8 minutes for a car to arrive and then have to spend 5 minutes in the car because of stoplights, when you could walk it in 10-15 minutes.


If you only get one a week you're either cherrypicking or very lucky.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some women are like female cats, scare easy or just afraid.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Last Saturday my battery died and I was stranded. The advanced auto parts store was about .4 miles away and it was 89 f and nearly 90% humidity..

I considered requesting an Uber instead of carrying the battery myslef on foot but I didnt want to hassle a driver for such a short distance...

I carried that 50lb batttrry myslef, I'm 340 lbs.. It wasn't fun lol.. It felt like 2 miles lol

But to answer your question ..

People take those short rides because its cheap, convenient and its becoming a person's everyday method of transportation


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

They actually think they are doing you a favor because the trip is so short. A few might figure out, 'I'm paying very little, the driver is getting PAID very little.' But most actually don't bother to consider how we get paid and think the brief trip is a benefit to us.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I've dropped a lady off at a bus stop before. She wasn't fit though. Claimed she was in a rush, but I was 12 min away when she requested the ride. Could've walked there in 5-6 min easily.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ha dc i get 1 a shift if not 2.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Last Saturday my battery died and I was stranded. The advanced auto parts store was about .4 miles away and it was 89 f and nearly 90% humidity..
> 
> I considered requesting an Uber instead of carrying the battery myslef on foot but I didnt want to hassle a driver for such a short distance...
> 
> ...


You sound like you needed the exercise


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Well some uber drivers will turn em down. I had an xl group tell me the last driver before I pulled up got their destination info...and told them nope too short.
Haha, it was surging so I understand his thinking....and thought good for him.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Most of my short riders tip and say the same thing. "Sorry, I know its a short trip" and hand me $2 bucks. I don't mind.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Last Saturday my battery died and I was stranded. The advanced auto parts store was about .4 miles away and it was 89 f and nearly 90% humidity..
> 
> I considered requesting an Uber instead of carrying the battery myslef on foot but I didnt want to hassle a driver for such a short distance...
> 
> ...


I've requested a Uber for 0.4 trip before... just tip next ride


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I have people including teenagers using me as a bus transfer. Instead of walking a few blocks they just call Uber.

The system is broke and this is what it's come to.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JLA said:


> I have people including teenagers using me as a bus transfer. Instead of walking a few blocks they just call Uber.
> 
> The system is broke and this is what it's come to.


How exactly is the system broke? Just because you don't like riders taking advantage of a low price method of travel doesn't make it broke.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberLou said:


> How exactly is the system broke? Just because you don't like riders taking advantage of a low price method of travel doesn't make it broke.


As a money maker for x drivers..


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I would put my level of service up against you any day. I own my own business in which I contract with Uber/Lyft. I can define contract and business for you as well if you want.


Instead of just bragging how does your "level of service" differ from most since most report little to know tips from Uber passengers?


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I get about 1 less than a mile ride each week.
> 
> It is always fit young women. It is always in the daytime. It is always in a nicer part of the city.
> 
> I don't understand wanting to wait 5-8 minutes for a car to arrive and then have to spend 5 minutes in the car because of stoplights, when you could walk it in 10-15 minutes.


One a week? Jesus, I get one an hour.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I used to get soooooooo annoyed at folks who weren't old or clearly disabled; waiting for 5+ minutes for the bus and only to get off two stops later (it's a block a stop btw)...

Than I remember the time I f up my knee and even though you can't tell when I'm not wearing a knee brace; I've had rude arse folks demand I give up a (non-disable) seat for them because on the surface I look young & healthy.

So you just never know, whether they're really that lazy and jolly or if there are reasons...and they still just look jolly.

It was a bit hilarious to see (although I know I shouldn't find it funny) two older, white couple, trying to get these urban black folks on a train in Paris, to move so that they (the couple) can pull down the seat (there they have seats near the door that you pull down but retracts back up for more standing room). 

They wouldn't move and the white folks were clearly pissed but too scared to do anything.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Most of my short riders tip and say the same thing. "Sorry, I know its a short trip" and hand me $2 bucks. I don't mind.


 they should all do that, or we should low rate short no tip riders to warn other drivers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

JLA said:


> Instead of just bragging how does your "level of service" differ from most since most report little to know tips from Uber passengers?


I'm really not trying to brag and I have posted my methods several times but all I get is grief from others saying how I treat UberX like a limo service. I've established a number of regulars and repeat riders who all take care of me.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Wallricko said:


> You sound like you needed the exercise


Yea I was in a motorcycle accident 8 years ago, lost the ability to get around as easy and have gained weight over the years

Thanks for your insightful contribution


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I'm really not trying to brag and I have posted my methods several times but all I get is grief from others saying how I treat UberX like a limo service. I've established a number of regulars and repeat riders who all take care of me.


Good for you man, in a city like Chicago, you don't have regulars or repeat riders.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

POMilton said:


> Good for you man, in a city like Chicago, you don't have regulars or repeat riders.


I only have them because when I started Uber I was one of only few drivers in North Metro Atlanta. My areas are now saturated with drivers so it is hard for me to get new regulars and repeats.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber has replaced cabs for the short rides.
Thank you! 
The cab short ride used to make us big money on volume when combined with the big tips and prolific nature of these trips.
Course most of them were street hails.
Uber took it to the worst possible level- no tip and chase the ping farther than the job is going,
For no tip.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Some people are lazy. Some don't want to get all sweaty walking that far. They may be wearing dress shoes that aren't comfortable for walking long distance. They may have a disability that you aren't aware of even though they look fit. Just shut up and drive them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's how many of them look at it. "I was in your car for five minutes. I paid you the minimum fare of $4.20. That's an hourly rate of $50.40! Damn! You Uber drivers are making out like bandits!"


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> they should all do that, or we should low rate short no tip riders to warn other drivers.


Warn them of what? The guy who orders the 1-mile ride today might order a 30-mile ride to the airport tomorrow.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber has replaced cabs for the short rides.
> Thank you!
> The cab short ride used to make us big money on volume when combined with the big tips and prolific nature of these trips.
> Course most of them were street hails.
> ...


Well said. The issue with short trips is a side effect of what are very real concerns with Uber protocol. I'd guess Uber is aware of this, they fight being labeled a common carrier for many obvious reasons. They will work drivers inefficiently - at their convenience and for the convenience of the entitled set who are given the privilege of booking idle cars. The downside is felt by the person who simply needs transportation for less glamorous, short trips.

This issue could be seen, should be thought of as an additional cost of the way Uber does business. The cost is deferred to those who need to hire transportation just to live.

Uber needs to figure this out. With time, this will catch up to them, it is the kind of thing that regulators will look at.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Baby Cakes said:


> They actually think they are doing you a favor because the trip is so short. A few might figure out, 'I'm paying very little, the driver is getting PAID very little.' But most actually don't bother to consider how we get paid and think the brief trip is a benefit to us.


This is exactly right. The rider mentality is that the shorter the trip, the better the driver will like it. I never understand why short trip riders always tell me something like "We're not going far. You'll like this one." Erm, no. I just spent more time, energy and money driving TO you than I am going to make! In business, that's well on the way to bankruptcy.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> they should all do that, or we should low rate short no tip riders to warn other drivers.


Riders mostly don't care and don't even know what their rating is. For that matter, neither does Uber. I guarantee you that Uber has never deactivated a rider for low rating. Secondly, there is always going to be a driver hard up enough to take the call, whether he is losing money on the call or not. Rider ratings mean nothing.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> This is exactly right. The rider mentality is that the shorter the trip, the better the driver will like it. I never understand why short trip riders always tell me something like "We're not going far. You'll like this one." Erm, no. I just spent more time, energy and money driving TO you than I am going to make! In business, that's well on the way to bankruptcy.


I've actually had a few riders apologize for wanting a longer ride (not really that long, like 15 or 20 miles). I tell them no problem, I like the longer rides since I get paid mostly by the mile, plus I'm here to take them wherever they want to go.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Riders mostly don't care and don't even know what their rating is. For that matter, neither does Uber. I guarantee you that Uber has never deactivated a rider for low rating. Secondly, there is always going to be a driver hard up enough to take the call, whether he is losing money on the call or not. Rider ratings mean nothing.


Hell, in Chicago they did away with Rider ratings. So yeah, I think it is fair to say they don't care.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I get about 1 less than a mile ride each week.
> 
> It is always fit young women. It is always in the daytime. It is always in a nicer part of the city.
> 
> I don't understand wanting to wait 5-8 minutes for a car to arrive and then have to spend 5 minutes in the car because of stoplights, when you could walk it in 10-15 minutes.


5 to 8? That's twice wha


JLA said:


> I have people including teenagers using me as a bus transfer. Instead of walking a few blocks they just call Uber.
> 
> The system is broke and this is what it's come to.


How do they call Uber, and what's the phone number? Uber drivers need to be careful how they word stuff because it could be very easy for other States to decide Uber is an employer, and you're no longer independent contractors. Though, without Uber, your business is worthless. Which makes the "I'm an independent contractor" thing, pretty much of a joke.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> 5 to 8? That's twice wha
> 
> How do they call Uber, and what's the phone number? Uber drivers need to be careful how they word stuff because it could be very easy for other States to decide Uber is an employer, and you're no longer independent contractors. Though, without Uber, your business is worthless. Which makes the "I'm an independent contractor" thing, pretty much of a joke.


You hit the nail on the head with this one. The vast majority of Uber drivers don't know the difference between an independent contractor and a hole in the ground. But they damn sure want to be an independent contractor because "I want to work when I want!"

Ugh... Makes me sick.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Probably short riders are going to be my bread and butter with uber. There wasn't one $10 fare.

I'm just lucky I have low overhead in my life. I can get off at two hundred bucks a week


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Riders mostly don't care and don't even know what their rating is. For that matter, neither does Uber. I guarantee you that Uber has never deactivated a rider for low rating. Secondly, there is always going to be a driver hard up enough to take the call, whether he is losing money on the call or not. Rider ratings mean nothing.


they dont care , but i do. helps me screen out short trips and poor attitude pax


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

if these young women have DDD **** then i would love to take them on a short ride


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber needs to raise the rates back to where they were.. It went from $1.80per mile to $1.15 per mile umer says i will get more ridersthus making more money for me... not true in Fort Pierce Fl. where i drive.. I will say iam getting more short runs maybe due to the rate drop but most of the time those runs are not worth it....


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Uber needs to raise the rates nobody ever said anything about the rates when they were higher...


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Here's how many of them look at it. "I was in your car for five minutes. I paid you the minimum fare of $4.20. That's an hourly rate of $50.40! Damn! You Uber drivers are making out like bandits!"


Believe it or not but sadly this is the mentality of most of our clients


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

I like it when the short rider tips me even $2.00 makes it more worth it .....


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Most of my short riders tip and say the same thing. "Sorry, I know its a short trip" and hand me $2 bucks. I don't mind.


lol in philly you are thankful the pax is not rude. tips are rare.


----------

